# Fuel Door release latch broken (How to replace)



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

Nissan calls this the part the lock and rod assembly or fuel filler lid opener latch. I call it the fuel door release tab or actuator. Anyway, ours broke and I wasn't sure how to replace it and there isn't much help out there when I searched for answers. It looked like it could be difficult but it turned out to be very easy.

All you need is to:
1) Find correct part on Nissan USA eStore under replacement parts, back door lock and handle.
2) Our 1998 Nissan part number was: 78826-01L01 - superceded to: 78826-01L0A
2) Obtain from your dealer or favorite online parts store (Courtsey = $17.81)
3) Fold rear seat down and remove the back rear trim ( a little muscling with one clip) starting from the rear hatch.
4) Remove old fuel opener latch and replace with new latch
5) Test and reassemble rear trim.

I've created a video for this for anyone putting off this task so you have an idea on what you'll face.






-dan


----------

